# Scarf for my daughter



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

As promised, I am posting the pattern for the pink scarf I made for my daughter. I called it "Spring Breeze". I hope you like it.

Best wishes,

Elena


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> As promised, I am posting the pattern for the pink scarf I made for my daughter. I called it "Spring Breeze". I hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. You have a great weekend.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Perfect name for a beautiful scarf.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

That's very pretty! Thank you!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing, have a great day :thumbup: Anita


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking the time to write this out and post it! It is beautiful and I know your daughter loves it.


----------



## Cridhe (Nov 6, 2013)

Love it! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is a beautiful scarf! Thank you for the pattern! I would love to try it out!!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

This is so beautiful that I wish I was clever enough to know how to double or treble the cable pattern to turn this into a baby blanket! 
Gorgeous!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for this beautiful creation that you are so very kindly sharing with us :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

So beautiful; thank you for posting this for us.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> This is so beautiful that I wish I was clever enough to know how to double or treble the cable pattern to turn this into a baby blanket!
> Gorgeous!


Marilyn, for a blanket simply cast on a bigger number of sts that is a multiple of 6 plus 10 more sts ( for example, 96+10=106, or 132+10=142, or 144+10=154).

Thank you so much for your kind comments, Everybody!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful pattern!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you so so so much! You are so gracious! Big hug


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

I love your scarf and thank you so much for your pattern.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, that is such a nice scarf!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's so pretty, Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Gorgeous scarf thank you for the pattern&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice e, I really like that stitch.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very pretty scarf !!!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> As promised, I am posting the pattern for the pink scarf I made for my daughter. I called it "Spring Breeze". I hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much
Marly


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So excited to start this...and baby blanket is a great idea too! &#128118;


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful, thank you


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Marilyn, for a blanket simply cast on a bigger number of sts that is a multiple of 6 plus 10 more sts ( for example, 96+10=106, or 132+10=142, or 144+10=154).
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind comments, Everybody!


Thanks for the pattern and these additional instructions. I was thinking this pattern would make a lovely baby blanket.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

my FAVORITE color--the pink scarf is gorgeous--and perfect for a cool spring day!! (or even now--brighten up an otherwise dreary day!) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is gorgeous - love the pattern and color. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern - it is definitely a keeper


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern...Your scarf is lovely!


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

I just downloaded the pattern so I am going to try it. Beautiful scarf.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Beautiful scarf. Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

KathyT said:


> That's very pretty! Thank you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Many thanks for sharing this lovely pattern! It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for posting! that's why KPers are the best!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Love it thanks


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It's a very nice design. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

This is beautiful. Your daughter will love it. Very nice colour too.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you! Very pretty pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lakeleboeuf (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you SO much, Knittingkitty!! I LOVE this pattern!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

You are welcome, Everybody! Enjoy it!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Elena. This one is definitely in my granddaughters' futures....I have six of them!


----------



## debbiedoo (Feb 10, 2011)

beautiful, thank you for the pattern!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

gorgeous scarf


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh, I REALLY like this one. It is plain but fancy at the same time and looks very pretty on both sides. Also doing the garter at the sides is so smart :thumbup: I'm becoming inspired. Thanks so much.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Lovely.
Karena


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! it is gorgeous.



Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> As promised, I am posting the pattern for the pink scarf I made for my daughter. I called it "Spring Breeze". I hope you like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Very pretty pattern and lovely color choice. thank you very much.


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you very much for the scarf pattern. I enjoy making scarves.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Delicious!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

A lovely and delicate scarf. Thank you very much for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and thank you so very much for the pattern. we are suppose to get some winter weather moving in so this might be a good scarf to start on. Now to decide on the color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very pretty pattern. You have done a great job in making it. :thumbup:


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> As promised, I am posting the pattern for the pink scarf I made for my daughter. I called it "Spring Breeze". I hope you like it.
> 
> ...


It's absolutely beautiful!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful scarf, lovely color. Thanks for sharing your pattern.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovetoknit123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful scarf and thanks for the pattern


----------

